# LG Phones - need opinion



## GuardianRanger (Apr 30, 2008)

I've had a Motorola phone for years. I'm thinking of getting something new and different. I see that LG makes a razr-like phone, the VX 8700. Does anyone use this phone? Like it? Hate it? Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## Sammyboy (May 1, 2008)

I'm never quite sure of the build quality of LG phones (Though the Viewty looks good), I'd recommend Sony Ericsson, or Nokia. I have the Nokia N95 and it's a brilliant phone (Except for rubbish battery life, but it has lots to run!) - big sharp screen, very good camera, wifi, nice web browser, 3G/HSDPA, GPS and more. Though I am a bit of a gadget freak and like phones like this lol! I'd also recommend the Sony Ericsson K810i or K850i, or one of their W-series 'Walkman' phones.


----------



## Durin's Bane (May 1, 2008)

Sony Ericsson last only round 6 months, then different bugs start to surface... So I'd recommend a Nokia. Anyway what are you going to use it for? Just calling and SMS or 3G, GPS etc? Cause your choice totaly depends on what exactly you want to do with it.


----------



## GuardianRanger (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for the thoughts. I'm using Verizon Wireless, though. I don't think Verizon "officially" supports any Nokia phones.


----------



## Gandalf White (May 12, 2008)

If the VX 8700 is the kickass brushed silver one, I have it. The only potential problems: the menu system is slightly "laggy" and the phone heats up fairly quickly when in use. This doesn't really bother me though, but it's worth a warning for some. 

It's a solid great-looking phone, though.


----------

